# [PHP]



## MedicHere (31. Jul 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, dies 
	
	
	
	





```
if($Variable == ResultArrayVonFunction(ResultFunction(Parameter))[0])
{
    ...
}
```
 funktioniert nicht. Wie funktioniert es richtig? Gibt es eine feste Function mit der man aus einem Array ein Feld zurückgeben kann dessen Index per Parameter angegeben wurde?


----------



## XHelp (31. Jul 2010)

Im Ernst? Du stellst eine PHP Frage in einem Java-Forum in dem Unterforum "XML"? 
Zu deiner Frage: mach es doch so:

```
$ar = ResultArrayVonFunction(ResultFunction(Parameter));
if ($var == $ar[0])
```


----------



## MedicHere (31. Jul 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Im Ernst? Du stellst eine PHP Frage in einem Java-Forum in dem Unterforum "XML"?
> Zu deiner Frage: mach es doch so:
> 
> ```
> ...



Leider wollte ich genau diesen Weg nicht nehmen. Es bnötigt eine extra Zeile und eine extra ArrayVariable.
Aber ich glaube ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden mit array_shift(). Leider weiß ich nicht wie das reagiert wenn das Array nur ein Feld hat.


----------



## MedicHere (31. Jul 2010)

Ja, array_shift() geht. Thread bitte schließen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jul 2010)

*ins passende Forum verschoben*


----------

